# add.of warm white cfls 2700k to hps for veg



## jash (Sep 3, 2007)

hav some cfls 24w 1500 lum 2700k and i was thinking about add them to my hps for veg,i know the right spectrum for veg is 6500k. will those 2700k help for veg or its pointless use this spectrum and better keep them for flowering


----------

